# [HTC EVO 4G] Splash Screen's by iBlowpot



## iBlowpot

​
For Use w/the *HTC EVO 4G*​
*Installation Steps*:​-Place Zip On Root of the SD Card.​-RENAME to PC36IMG [ALL CAPITALS]​-Reboot Into Bootloader.​-Press Power Once to Enter Fastboot.​-Follow the Instructions On YOUR Screen​
*Designed for the HTC EVO 4G in General w/the Supersonic moniker in mind*​.​





>>> http://db.tt/Q5X10P3z <<<​






>>> http://db.tt/h8bO4BQD <<<​






>>> http://db.tt/Q5X10P3z <<<​
*Designed for the HTC EVO 4G in General*​
*MIUI*​





>>> http://db.tt/Exx4mQBW <<<​






>>> http://db.tt/8BwntQmb <<<​
*Evervolv*​





>>> http://db.tt/mCoka7sf <<<​
*South Park [Tux Edition]*​





>>> http://db.tt/2soXFqtP <<<​
*Kill Bill [Tux Edition]*​





>>> http://db.tt/YynRbw6Z <<<​
*Star Wars [Tux Edition]*​





http://db.tt/Ifh0tVGf​
*Many Variations of Tux the Penguin*.​





http://db.tt/YzKMzgjC​
*Tux is The Dark Knight*​
*Batman w/Tux Wayne*​





>>> http://db.tt/bmSC2cJF <<<​
*Joker*​





>>> http://db.tt/YrygqO4c <<<​
*Robin*​





>>> http://db.tt/xZD6x2dq <<<​
*Tux Cobblepot*








>>> http://db.tt/fMfijtlk <<<​
*Super Mario Bros.*​*Mario*​





>>> http://db.tt/OIZ8mH1w <<<​
*Luigi*​





>>> http://db.tt/8K9hJWZO <<<​
*Smallville*​
*Superman w/Tux Kent*​





>>> http://db.tt/99n0fALm <<<​
*Scarface*​
*Tux Montana*​





>>> http://db.tt/SCptCAl1 <<<​






>>> http://db.tt/wfRX9hf7 <<<​


----------



## iBlowpot

*Tux Vorhees*​





>>> http://db.tt/K4PY2tyr <<<​
*Toilet Humor w/Tux*​





>>> http://db.tt/arERYQ1m <<<​
*Michelangelo's Davidux*​





>>> http://db.tt/haaUdqXC <<<​
*Caveman w/Tux*​





>>> http://db.tt/53Igs8xP <<<​
*Global Domination w/Tux*​





>>> http://db.tt/v8211QiF <<<​
*Abominable Tuxman*​





>>> http://db.tt/7MKBve32 <<<​
*Hellboy w/Tux*​





>>> http://db.tt/T2ChHuTa <<<​
*Tux as King Leonidas*​





>>> http://db.tt/BDtABKvH <<<​
*Savage Tux*​





>>> http://db.tt/ETwtcDDO <<<​
*Conan the Barbarux*​





>>> http://db.tt/ubbydi0L <<<​
*Tux Capone*​





>>> http://db.tt/Ii9eJqPx <<<​
*Tux Joins the Military*​





>>> http://db.tt/fUHqVpxF <<<​


----------



## iBlowpot

*Zodiac Collection*​
*Aquarius*​





>>> http://db.tt/X8O1QAEb <<<​
*Aries*​





>>>http://db.tt/3IyKvZB7 <<<​
*Cancer*​





>>>http://db.tt/fT2qa0Tc <<<​
*Capricorn*​





>>>http://db.tt/VJHjj1sg <<<​
*Gemini*​





>>>http://db.tt/LLmwE4jB <<<​
*Leo*​





>>>http://db.tt/tAiNxmpo <<<​
*Libra*​





>>>http://db.tt/RDZ0Q3ze <<<​
*Pisces*​





>>>http://db.tt/EafCpnzf <<<​
*Sagitaurius*​





>>>http://db.tt/FwN6GPiH <<<​
*Scorpio*​





>>>http://db.tt/MPkkrd5R <<<​
*Taurus*​





>>>http://db.tt/EN6yLvQT <<<​
*Virgo*​





>>>http://db.tt/1dcGuQtj <<<​


----------



## iBlowpot

*V for Vendettux*








>>> http://db.tt/YKe1KGUf <<<

*Tux of Bethlehem*








>>> http://db.tt/oEha5tRc <<<

*Tux Templar*








>>> http://db.tt/l0x8pnvz <<<

*Tux Touareg*








>>> http://db.tt/0gr8Le9n <<<

*Tux XIV*








>>> http://db.tt/G3iacmqp <<<

*King Arthux*








>>> http://db.tt/hmlXdn36 <<<

*Tux Pharoah*








>>> http://db.tt/jYtQBlyN <<<

*Tutenkan*








>>> http://db.tt/284YFnLp <<<

*Imhotux*








>>> http://db.tt/IyTSI1Nr <<<

*Tux of Hearts*








>>> http://db.tt/P20B5gvU <<<

*Tux Medal*








>>> http://db.tt/gqmAS6sS <<<

*Rabbi Tux*








>>> http://db.tt/Mc72HPEy <<<

*Space Marine*








>>> http://db.tt/EOSapJk6 <<<

*Tux Rambo*








>>> http://db.tt/rk5fXYNb <<<

*Tux of Greyskull*








>>> http://db.tt/G4DfnvsT <<<

*Goku*








>>> http://db.tt/pnqfl2pt <<<

*Judge Tux*








>>> http://db.tt/4OAiQ7UM <<<

*Bender Tux*








>>> http://db.tt/xVzu5Vlg <<<

*Frankenstein*








>>> http://db.tt/62eRkpJD <<<​


----------



## NUGZZ420

thanks a slpash screen is the white evo screem? or the boot? im guessing white evo screen ...


----------



## iBlowpot

NUGZZ420 said:


> thanks a slpash screen is the white evo screem? or the boot? im guessing white evo screen ...


It replaces the initial white screen that reads HTC EVO 4G


----------



## iBlowpot

Updated


----------

